# Boycott Tivo-Tebow



## Emacee (Dec 15, 2000)

This is disgusting. Apparently Tivo is courting the Jocks for Jesus demographic. I will not buy another Tivo unless they dump this side-line kneeler who wants to shove his religion in everybody's face. 

I guess some idiot in the marketing department thought Tivo-Tebow sounded cute. No, it's offensive to anyone who believes in freedom of and from religion.

Tebow is the kind of self-righteous hypocrite Jesus himself denounced. Tebow should stay in his closet and pray in secret as Jesus commanded. Instead he does Lord, I thank thee that I am not as other men - I'm a superjock with a commercial endorsement.

Tivo has become the Chick-Fil-A of consumer electronics.


----------



## edtude (Oct 12, 2009)

Emacee said:


> This is disgusting. Apparently Tivo is courting the Jocks for Jesus demographic. I will not buy another Tivo unless they dump this side-line kneeler who wants to shove his religion in everybody's face.
> 
> I guess some idiot in the marketing department thought Tivo-Tebow sounded cute. No, it's offensive to anyone who believes in freedom of and from religion.
> 
> ...


Lighten up Francis. Tebow has faith in something larger than himself, good for him.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

hahaha.

I would rather they had picked up someone from the first team, but this has to be a cheap way to get some brand awareness right before the holidays.


----------



## Subversive (Nov 7, 2002)

Emacee said:


> Tivo has become the Chick-Fil-A of consumer electronics.


I agree. Tivo corporate has made some poor decisions before, but none of them top this one.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

So in your view your freedom from being exposed to religion should trump his freedom to express his religion. What a marvellously intolerant world view. 

It's good news if it means that TiVo is going to actually spend a little money on marketing this year. Whether choosing an over-hyped NFL quarterback is the best use of that money is a good question but it has nothing to do with his faith.

Oh, and the Chick-Fil-A comment is absurd. TiVo has been voted a top employer in the Bay area on criteria including diversity and inclusion. No company that was the least bit intolerant would win such an award in that area.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

nrc said:


> Whether choosing an over-hyped NFL quarterback is the best use of that money is a good question but it has nothing to do with his faith.


It does if you don't want to indirectly donate to his faith-based causes through TiVo service fees.

(Personally, I don't care. But as someone who follows TiVo, I think it's a poor decision to choose a polarizing figure who really hasn't proved himself in his profession as spokesperson.)


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

davezatz said:


> It does if you don't want to indirectly donate to his faith-based causes through TiVo service fees.


I thought those donations were for liking TiVo on Facebook?(up to $25K.... $1 for each new like) Not for the monthly service fees.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> I thought those donations were for liking TiVo on Facebook?(up to $25K) Not for the monthly service fees.


I assume he's on TiVo's payroll is where I was going with that.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Couldn't that money come from one of the settlements?

Either way I don't see what the big deal is. So some money is donated to his foundation. What is the problem with that?

If the foundation does good things, I don't care what person or faith is behind it.


----------



## dsnotgood (Aug 26, 2010)

I say good for them. To the OP...tebow will pray for you and your soul ; )


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

dsnotgood said:


> I say good for them. To the OP...tebow will pray for you and your soul ; )


LOL :up:


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> Either way I don't see what the big deal is.


It's not a big deal but the OP does nothing but complain. Every thread he/she starts is preceded by a :down: and goes on to complain about some trivial issue like it's the end of the world.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

nrc said:


> So in your view your freedom from being exposed to religion should trump his freedom to express his religion.


You bet your sweet bippy. The moment anyone accepts money for expressing one's view it ceases to be anything but a business, and running a business is not protected by the bill of rights.

What's more, the individual's right not to listen to another's opinion most certainly does trump the right of anyone to express it. That is why the concept of an appropriate forum for expresion exists. Expressing one's views on religion in a religious debate, or in a church, or in a forum dedicated to such disicussions is perfectly acceptable and in fact desirable. Accosting people on the street and trying to force them to listen is not.



nrc said:


> Oh, and the Chick-Fil-A comment is absurd. TiVo has been voted a top employer in the Bay area on criteria including diversity and inclusion. No company that was the least bit intolerant would win such an award in that area.


He wasn't speaking of TiVo's perfromance as an employer. He was speaking of its public image as an electronics producer, but yes, the analogy is not a very good one, since presumably the reference does refer to Chick-fil-a's employment practices.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

WhiskeyTango said:


> like it's the end of the world.


Isn't it? I heard that we only have about 35 days left?


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> Either way I don't see what the big deal is. So some money is donated to his foundation. What is the problem with that?


'Got a few hours?



aaronwt said:


> If the foundation does good things, I don't care what person or faith is behind it.


So you would be happy if the money went to a Nazi relief fund? The Osama bin Laden memorial foundation for the care of families of marytred terrorists?


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

jrtroo said:


> Isn't it? I heard that we only have about 35 days left?


I wouldn't know. My watch is running fast.


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

:up:


Subversive said:


> I agree. Tivo corporate has made some poor decisions before, but none of them top this one.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

edtude said:


> Lighten up Francis. Tebow has faith in something larger than himself, good for him.


How is that good for him?

1. There is no evidence there is anything "larger than himself", unless you are talking about the readout on a bathroom scale.

2. There are hundreds of religions in the world, and it is guaranteed at most the followers of all but one are deluded. The odds are extremely high he is one of the deluded. How is being delusional good for anyone?


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

WhiskeyTango said:


> It's not a big deal but the OP does nothing but complain. Every thread he/she starts is preceded by a :down: and goes on to complain about some trivial issue like it's the end of the world.


Well, not quite, but he does project a rather sour, cynical persona on this site. 'Nothing really wrong with that, however. Gadflies, even if mistaken on a particular issue, are important members of a free society. That, plus they are more interesting than the happy folk.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

davezatz said:


> But as someone who follows TiVo, I think it's a poor decision to choose a polarizing figure


I'm not so sure. As the saying goes, there is no such thing as bad press. If it gets people talking about TiVo and helps cement the name in their conscious, then it has achieved its purpose. Some people may say they won't buy a product because of its associations, but I think very few actually follow through with it.

OTOH, I have no idea who this yutz is, nor do I care.


davezatz said:


> who really hasn't proved himself in his profession as spokesperson.)


That doesn't make much sense. Everyone has to start somewhere. If no one ever hired anyone who had not previously proved themselves, no one would ever be hired. Do you mean he has proved himself to be poor in that respect? If so, that's a different matter.


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

You know, if people are urged to boycott TiVo because of Tebow - Can you imagine how much money would be made with a TiVo appreciation day? The faithful will see buying a TiVo like buying a CFA sandwich - an act of supporting freedom of religion. Besides, the hiring of Tebow only proves how tolerant and inclusive the folks are at TiVo, inc. And it shows the intolerance of others who look at him and only see a Jesus freak who should be shunned for voicing what he believes. 

If you are trying to re-introduce TiVo to cable watching middle America, I can't think of to many spokes-persons who could influence the masses like Tebow. You can say he is polarizing, but he is still one of the most popular figures in the NFL - with some of the best jersey sales out there. It would seem to me he is only polarizing for a minority. the majority like the kid - regardless of his ability to play football. Advertising is looking for the best way to get your brand out there - this will get TiVo more media attention than they have in quite some time. And it will reach a majority audience that has shown propensity of voting with their dollars. Win for TiVo.


----------



## duncan7 (Sep 17, 2004)

nrc said:


> It's good news if it means that TiVo is going to actually spend a little money on marketing this year. Whether choosing an over-hyped *back-up* NFL quarterback is the best use of that money is a good question but it has nothing to do with his faith.


FTFY

Great timing on the "brand ambassador" announcement, BTW. Got a writeup in the NYTimes *and *the cover of the NY Daily News.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2008)

Emacee said:


> This is disgusting. Apparently Tivo is courting the Jocks for Jesus demographic. I will not buy another Tivo unless they dump this side-line kneeler who wants to shove his religion in everybody's face.
> 
> I guess some idiot in the marketing department thought Tivo-Tebow sounded cute. No, it's offensive to anyone who believes in freedom of and from religion.
> 
> ...


The whining intolerance expressed on this forum is what is disgusting.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

lrhorer said:


> 'Got a few hours?
> 
> So you would be happy if the money went to a Nazi relief fund? The Osama bin Laden memorial foundation for the care of families of marytred terrorists?


No problem at all as long as the foundation was doing good things. The families aren't necessarily the ones that are the terroist. So what is the problem in helping them?


----------



## samccauley (Mar 4, 2002)

dsnotgood said:


> I say good for them. To the OP...tebow will pray for you and your soul ; )


Ditto! :up:


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

duncan7 said:


> FTFY
> 
> Great timing on the "brand ambassador" announcement, BTW. Got a writeup in the NYTimes *and *the cover of the NY Daily News.


I was thinking the same thing. Some quotes from teammates and members of the Jets organization from the NY Daily News piece:



> Hes terrible, a defensive starter told the Daily News.
> 
> We cant win running that sh--, one player said.
> 
> ...


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

Emacee said:


> Tivo has become the Chick-Fil-A of consumer electronics.


No i dont think they are that successful yet with their product. ...............Chick-Fil-A ROCKS!!!!!!!!


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

edtude said:


> Lighten up Francis. Tebow has faith in something larger than himself, good for him.


ditto:up:


----------



## ADent (Jan 7, 2000)

> TiVo is adding a "Tim Tebow Zone" collection with recommendations of the quarterback's favorite TV shows, movies and content aimed at kids. The company is also donating up to $1 for each "like" on TiVo's official Facebook page (up to $25,000) to the Tim Tebow Foundation for children in need.


.


----------



## button1066 (Sep 4, 2012)

More irrational sociopathy on the TiVo forums.

A famous quarterback is signed up to be a brand ambassador for a consumer product the forum contributors supposedly like and out of nowhere the 'special' brigade start squealing about Nazis and Osama Bin Laden (???)

"It's the biggest scam ever!". 

"I'll never deal with this company ever again!"

"Nurse bring me my medications!"


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Why TiVo would go after a journeyman backup QB in the NFL to advertise their product is.....actually it makes total sense with Tom Rogers at the helm.


Faith or no faith, he's definitely not famous because he's a "star" NFL QB...because he isn't.


----------



## jcaudle (Aug 16, 2004)

Silly people about a silly topic. I don't care for Tebow, but he has a right to speak. I like Tivo, and though Tebow isn't a favorite of mine, I could care less who tivo's celebrity endorsers are as long as they aren't criminals. etc. Some people get upset about stupid things


----------



## heberman (Nov 20, 2009)

rifleman69 said:


> Why TiVo would go after a journeyman backup QB in the NFL to advertise their product is.....actually it makes total sense with Tom Rogers at the helm.
> 
> Faith or no faith, he's definitely not famous because he's a "star" NFL QB...because he isn't.


Uh, because he's a popular celebrity and lots of people like him. It's not like TiVo users now have to join Tebow's church or agree with him because he's now a paid advertiser. I really don't understand how people can get wound up about this.


----------



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

Emacee said:


> This is disgusting. Apparently Tivo is courting the Jocks for Jesus demographic. I will not buy another Tivo unless they dump this side-line kneeler who wants to shove his religion in everybody's face.
> 
> I guess some idiot in the marketing department thought Tivo-Tebow sounded cute. No, it's offensive to anyone who believes in freedom of and from religion.
> 
> ...


Seriously? This has your panties in a bunch? Take a chill.


----------



## honus (May 24, 2007)

No big deal except that he has also lent his image to the Family Research Council. 

The Family Research Council is listed as a hate group by the Southern Poverty Law Center. They are designated as such for many reasons, including that in February 2010 the Family Research Council's Senior Researcher for Policy Studies, Peter Sprigg, stated on NBC's Hardball that gay behavior should be outlawed and that "criminal sanctions against homosexual behavior" should be enforced.

So TiVo's new face is a guy who tells me I'm less of a human being than he is. No, they don't have to pick someone who agrees with every thing I believe but they might want to consider picking someone who hasn't been so insulting to a large group of people in the past.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

the real crime here is being perpretrated by the Southern Poverty Law Center. they seem to be the ones spewing hate.


----------



## edtude (Oct 12, 2009)

lrhorer said:


> How is that good for him?
> 
> 1. There is no evidence there is anything "larger than himself", unless you are talking about the readout on a bathroom scale.
> 
> 2. There are hundreds of religions in the world, and it is guaranteed at most the followers of all but one are deluded. The odds are extremely high he is one of the deluded. How is being delusional good for anyone?


It's good for him because it makes him feel complete, like all the others who believe in their particular god. It's good for him in that he does not feel the need to attempt to make others feel small for their beliefs or non-beliefs. Oh and that is why they call it "Faith" they do not NEED any evidence. But again you can continue to tear them down for their beliefs.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'm guessing TiVo choose him not because they endorse his religious beliefs, but because his name sounds strikingly similar to TiVo.

And either way who cares? If this guy wants to believe in the big magic man in the sky that's his right. As long as he's not a politician writing laws that effects me I couldn't care less.

Dan


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

vurbano said:


> the real crime here is being perpretrated by the Southern Poverty Law Center. they seem to be the ones spewing hate.


Don't kid yourself, the FRC has numerous valid reasons for being labeled a hate group. But this is getting OT, and I don't actually care one way or another about Tebow.


----------



## edtude (Oct 12, 2009)

Dan203 said:


> I'm guessing TiVo choose him not because they endorse his religious beliefs, but because his name sounds strikingly similar to TiVo.
> 
> And either way who cares? If this guy wants to believe in the big magic man in the sky that's his right. As long as he's not a politician writing laws that effects me I couldn't care less.
> 
> Dan


Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Don't kid yourself, the FRC has numerous valid reasons for being labeled a hate group. But this is getting OT, and I don't actually care one way or another about Tebow.


Beg to differ. I support them. But this is getting OT, and I don't actually care one way or another about Tebow


----------



## heberman (Nov 20, 2009)

Dan203 said:


> ...me I couldn't care less.


Ouch, that hurts my eyes seeing that you correctly used that phrase.


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

And don't forget, Nike and Jockey are also being 'repd' by TeBow.


----------



## klj (Feb 26, 2010)

tebow stinks as a quaterback but i love the fact that he drives so many people nuts. lol..

good signing by tivo!!


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

The irony here is that many people use Tivo to skip commercials like this.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> I'm guessing TiVo choose him not because they endorse his religious beliefs, but because his name sounds strikingly similar to TiVo.
> 
> And either way who cares? If this guy wants to believe in the big magic man in the sky that's his right. As long as he's not a politician writing laws that effects me I couldn't care less.
> 
> Dan


This. Seriously, was the Tebow/TiVo sound similarity that subtle? I can't imagine that there's any other reason that they hired him, other than that he is a semi-famous person with a name that sounds similar to TiVo.



lrhorer said:


> You bet your sweet bippy. The moment anyone accepts money for expressing one's view it ceases to be anything but a business, and running a business is not protected by the bill of rights.
> 
> What's more, the individual's right not to listen to another's opinion most certainly does trump the right of anyone to express it. That is why the concept of an appropriate forum for expresion exists. Expressing one's views on religion in a religious debate, or in a church, or in a forum dedicated to such disicussions is perfectly acceptable and in fact desirable. Accosting people on the street and trying to force them to listen is not.


First, as I said above, there is near zero chance that he was "accepting money for expressing his personal beliefs." He's accepting money to represent TiVo's brand, that's all.

And there is *no* right not to listen to something, at least not one expressed in law. There is, however, a right to free speech codified in the Constitution. You don't want to listen to something? Here, have some earplugs. If you can find "right not to listen to something" or "right not to be annoyed at others" in law, let me know, because there are a list of people that I'd love to sue because I'd rather not hear them.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

> Some people may say they won't buy a product because of its associations, but I think very few actually follow through with it.


Agreed. And this isn't so surprising I suppose given TiVo's corporate DNA and prior partnership with the PTC.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

Does this also mean that TiVo is going to run the wildcat?


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

Good for TiVo for choosing a man that believes in something and isn't afraid to share his beliefs even if he's bullied by the rest of the world. It just re-inforces my regard for TiVo.


----------



## ginginlala (Jul 15, 2011)

I don't agree with Tim Tebow's views. I also am not personally offended by TiVo selecting him as their spokesman. This is because I don't take seriously views on serious issues expressed by people who have no real qualifications to express serious views, such as quarterbacks in the NFL (let alone second string quarterbacks). The only thing that annoys me about Tebow is how effusive he is with his religion on the field, but he's certainly entitled to do so (just as I am to find it annoying).

What I DO find annoying about this is what a blatantly, completely, and utterly imbecilic business decision this is. For almost all people, Tebow is either a) a lightning rod of controversy (does TiVo really want people screaming at each other about freedom of religion in response to their marketing materials?) or b) a total joke (does TiVo really want to be associated with a guy who is almost universally considered hilariously overrated, someone who isn't even a starting QB, someone who is, you know, basically a joke?). This is on top of another thing that is clear to me, which is that I can't see any clear association between Tebow as a "brand" and TiVo as a brand. What the heck do they have to do with each other beyond the stupid rhyme?

So, all for the sake of a rhyme, TiVo has aligned itself with a guy who has nothing to do with their brand who is universally considered a) very controversial or b) a total joke. Now THAT offends me .


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Is this TiVo's first "celebrity endorsement"?

(not counting Colin Powell's kid)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

unitron said:


> Is this TiVo's first "celebrity endorsement"?
> 
> (not counting Colin Powell's kid)


Nah they had a commercial with Joe Montana and Ronnie Lott way back in the day.

Dan


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> Nah they had a commercial with Joe Montana and Ronnie Lott way back in the day.
> 
> Dan


Considering my first reaction is "What's a Ronnie Lott?", maybe they just aren't that good at picking celebrities.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

unitron said:


> Considering my first reaction is "What's a Ronnie Lott?", maybe they just aren't that good at picking celebrities.


It really didn't matter whether you knew who they were. Knowing who they were just made it better. It probably gained them some "Hey, did you see that?" word of mouth as well.


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

Ha! I totally forgot about that!


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

I would have paid him money to legally change his last name to Tivo. If Chad Johnson could legally be OchoCinco, why not?


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Message to Tim:
Please pray for Time Warner Cable to improve their support for TiVo's. (That would indeed be a miracle!)

This thread has reminded me how hungry I am for a Chick-Fil-A sandwich! Do you suppose they are laced with some mind-altering pro-religion chemical?

Interesting thought: Perhaps a boycott of Hitler would have stopped him, or at least turned him into a harmless pussycat.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

We did have a boycott on Hitler. It was called World War II.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

dlfl said:


> Message to Tim:
> Please pray for Time Warner Cable to improve their support for TiVo's. (That would indeed be a miracle!)


LOL 

Dan


----------



## chazas (Jan 18, 2007)

honus said:


> No big deal except that he has also lent his image to the Family Research Council.
> 
> The Family Research Council is listed as a hate group by the Southern Poverty Law Center. They are designated as such for many reasons, including that in February 2010 the Family Research Council's Senior Researcher for Policy Studies, Peter Sprigg, stated on NBC's Hardball that gay behavior should be outlawed and that "criminal sanctions against homosexual behavior" should be enforced.
> 
> So TiVo's new face is a guy who tells me I'm less of a human being than he is. No, they don't have to pick someone who agrees with every thing I believe but they might want to consider picking someone who hasn't been so insulting to a large group of people in the past.


This, for me, exactly.

For those you you saying this is a free speech issue, it isn't. No one is telling Tim Tebow he can't spout whatever nonsense he wants to. This is a corporate branding issue - you don't want your brand associated with anything that's going to tick off a significant portion of your customer base.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

honus said:


> No big deal except that he has also lent his image to the Family Research Council.


How has Tebow "lent his image" to the Family Research Council?


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

I don't care about Tebow or his religion or anything about him but I'd rather have 6 Bounty ads than see his d-bag face on my Tivo on a daily basis now. Just another reason to hate Tivo and the stupid decisions they make to annoy the crap out of me and detract from the Tivo experience.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I've only been using the HDUI since the latest update and I've already learned to completely ignore that bar along the top. 

Dan


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

The bar at the top doesn't bother me that much. The "TRY 70 DIGITAL MAGAZINES" every time I hit pause is starting to get annoying.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Arcady said:


> The bar at the top doesn't bother me that much. The "TRY 70 DIGITAL MAGAZINES" every time I hit pause is starting to get annoying.


That's been part of the SDUI since before the Premiere existed so I've gotten use to that as well. Although I've gotten into the habit of hitting clear after I pause, so I don't really see that much either.

Dan


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

Arcady said:


> The bar at the top doesn't bother me that much. The "TRY 70 DIGITAL MAGAZINES" every time I hit pause is starting to get annoying.


I get that one too. It seems they lock in to a deal and for whatever the term of the deal is you're going to see those obnoxious ads over and over. Right now at any given time its Tebow, Bounty, And 70 Digital magazines. All equally annoying and makes me want to dropkick my Tivo.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

It's TiVo Time!!


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

jsmeeker said:


> It's TiVo Time!!


:up:

It's always TiVo time!


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

jrtroo said:


> Isn't it? I heard that we only have about 35 days left?


That's why I sold December covered stock options on everything in my account. I get the cash now and no one will be left to take my stock. Oh, wait, neither will I.


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

If Tebow's connection with the man upstairs can keep my TiVo from rebooting, resolve scheduling conflicts, etc (100 items we all want that TiVo won't resolve themselves), I'm all for it.


----------



## haplo888 (Jun 9, 2009)

It's awesome that Tivo that teamed up with Tebo. He's a good man.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> I've only been using the HDUI since the latest update and I've already learned to completely ignore that bar along the top.


I can MOSTLY ignore the bar. The main annoyance is ACCIDENTALLY going up into it when you're trying to go up in your shows.

(It also seems weird that it shows me SHOWS IN MY NOW PLAYING LIST as well as suggestions..)


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

Awesome. 1/3 of the DB now always full of Tebow crap and Magazine ads.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

LOL. It gave you two ads and two cancelled shows.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Arcady said:


> LOL. It gave you two ads and two cancelled shows.


Fringe is just ending, but Science channel is airing them from the beginning.


----------



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

Tebow's associated with "Focus On The Family", a hate group known for its anti-equality agenda via lies, propaganda, and misinformation primarily towards the LGBT community. By associating itself with Tebow, TiVo has associated itself with a hate group. We have a right to be concerned and outraged, as our subscription and advertising revenue could/would now go to pay Tebow, who could/would in turn use some or all of that to help fund FOTF. Even if there's no financial trail, just the association with the group is outrageous. I've been a loyal TiVo user and advocate for many years, and it saddens me to think they'd associate with such an organization (even by proxy). 

This isn't about football, or religion, or freedom of speech. It's about hate and inequality, and TiVo associating with a polarizing figure with the potential to severely damage their reputation. I'm truly hoping they come around to this quickly, and make some form of amends. I'd hate to have to give up the TiVo World I've come to love.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

rahnbo said:


> Awesome. 1/3 of the DB now always full of Tebow crap and Magazine ads.


I've yet to see anything with Tebow on the Discovery Bar.

EDIT: WTH!! I jinxed myself. He just popped up.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

edtude said:


> It's good for him because it makes him feel complete


How he or anyone else feels is irrelevant. His feelings won't create the universe or prevent a comet from destroying all life on Earth, nor will his faith in some entity that may or may not exist.

If he is smart then they are also mostly irrelevant to him personally. Any person who makes decisions primarily based upon their emotions is a fool.



edtude said:


> like all the others who believe in their particular god. It's good for him in that he does not feel the need to attempt to make others feel small for their beliefs or non-beliefs.


Whether others feel small or not or whether he or anyone else has anything to do with the fact is irrelevant. It won't change the speed of light or the age of the universe.



edtude said:


> Oh and that is why they call it "Faith" they do not NEED any evidence. But again you can continue to tear them down for their beliefs.


Of course no one needs evidence if they aren't going to attempt to do something real. The fundamental laws of the universe can't be modified by faith, and designing a car, or building a printing press, or finding a cure for cancer isn't going to get done with anything but good, solid evidence. He can pray to whatever god he wants all day long to have his Tivo jump to the Display Settings menu, but it is never going to happen unless he picks up the remote, especially not if the god to whom he is praying is the wrong one.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> First, as I said above, there is near zero chance that he was "accepting money for expressing his personal beliefs." He's accepting money to represent TiVo's brand, that's all.


If he is divorcing his beliefs from his representation of TiVo, then you are correct. If he is using his representation of TiVo to be a forum, either covert or overt, of TiVo, then you are not. I don't really know, and frankly I don't really much care, other than in an academic sense.



LoadStar said:


> And there is *no* right not to listen to something, at least not one expressed in law.


Sure there is. In fact, there are thousands of state and local laws concerning public nuisances and disturbing the peace. There are also myriad zoning laws, not to mention official agendas codified into law concerning the use of public speaking places, not to mention public access channels both OTA and on cable. Unless they are unconstitutional, they do not regulate what can and cannot be said (profanity and obscenity excepted), but they most certainly do regulate where and when it can be said, and also are allowed to set an agenda for speaking. Of course, the right not to be disturbed in an unreasonable fashion is only part of the reasoning behind many such laws. They also often have a basis in safety considerations and the prevention of chaos.



LoadStar said:


> There is, however, a right to free speech codified in the Constitution.


Yes, but perhaps you should read the text before referring to it. The 1st amendment to the constitution reads in full, "*Congress* shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances." It says nothing whatsoever about a private citizen, or even a state or a municipality for that matter, abridging said right. Even allowing that the states and municipalities are generally expected to follow the guidelines set forth in the U.S. Constitution, the fourth and fifth amendments in a general way allude to the rights of individuals not to have their liberty infringed upon. More to the poiint, just because free speech is protected, does not mean one can exercise that right in such a way that breaks other laws. I have a right to speak my mind, but that does not mean I can accost you on the street, wrestle you to the ground, handcuff you, and force you to listen to what I have to say.



LoadStar said:


> You don't want to listen to something? Here, have some earplugs.


If it is on the TV, I'll just FF through it , or more likely just edit it out without ever even seeing it. The point is, if it is a public forum, then he must conform to the rules of that forum, and he has to wait his turn, or else find another forum.



LoadStar said:


> If you can find "right not to listen to something" or "right not to be annoyed at others" in law, let me know


It's called, "harassment", and it is illegal in every state in the union. If the annoyance doesn't quite rise to that level, there still may be other laws in effect. If you live in a city or town, I can pretty much bet you there are noise and appearance statutes. If you live in a restricted community with HOA agreements, there are also probably restrictions in the agreement you signed concerning various aspects of pubic presentation and behavior.



LoadStar said:


> because there are a list of people that I'd love to sue because I'd rather not hear them.


You can sue anyone you want for whatever reason you like, but if they are a private citizen, then they are in no way bound by the Constitution. Even if they were, however, it still would not guarantee you would win your suit. You cannot win a suit just because someone has done something illegal, and winning a suit does not require they do something illegal. Indeed, they don't necessarily have to have done anything at all. In order to win a suit, one must show damages, and that the person being sued either willfully or negligently took action or failed to take action which produced a proximate cause for those damages. If you can convince a jury someone's practice of free speech caused you actual damage (perhaps pain and suffering), then you might win your suit.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

aaronwt said:


> I've yet to see anything with Tebow on the Discovery Bar.
> 
> EDIT: WTH!! I jinxed myself. He just popped up.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Any word on whether Tebow is having an affect on sales?


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

chazas said:


> For those you you saying this is a free speech issue, it isn't. No one is telling Tim Tebow he can't spout whatever nonsense he wants to. This is a corporate branding issue - you don't want your brand associated with anything that's going to tick off a significant portion of your customer base.


I totally agree... foolish decision on TiVo's part.



shwru980r said:


> Any word on whether Tebow is having an affect on sales?


Probably none at the moment as this a new development and I'm sure 99% of people probably have no knowledge of Tebow's ties to the FRC. If anyone has a problem with this then TiVo's facebook pages is the place to vent if you really want them to react.

Edit: Just went over to Facebook and folks are really not happy about "Tebow and TiVo".


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Emacee said:


> This is disgusting. Apparently Tivo is courting the Jocks for Jesus demographic. I will not buy another Tivo unless they dump this side-line kneeler who wants to shove his religion in everybody's face.
> 
> I guess some idiot in the marketing department thought Tivo-Tebow sounded cute. No, it's offensive to anyone who believes in freedom of and from religion.
> 
> ...


You seem to have some anger issues that I think you need to talk out with a higher pay grade.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

TydalForce said:


> Tebow's associated with "Focus On The Family", a hate group known for its anti-equality agenda via lies, propaganda, and misinformation primarily towards the LGBT community. By associating itself with Tebow, TiVo has associated itself with a hate group. We have a right to be concerned and outraged, as our subscription and advertising revenue could/would now go to pay Tebow, who could/would in turn use some or all of that to help fund FOTF. Even if there's no financial trail, just the association with the group is outrageous. I've been a loyal TiVo user and advocate for many years, and it saddens me to think they'd associate with such an organization (even by proxy).
> 
> This isn't about football, or religion, or freedom of speech. It's about hate and inequality, and TiVo associating with a polarizing figure with the potential to severely damage their reputation. I'm truly hoping they come around to this quickly, and make some form of amends. I'd hate to have to give up the TiVo World I've come to love.


Rather than use code language will you please just get to the point. What you mean is that FOTF is against gay marriage and because of that you consider them a hate group.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

honus said:


> No big deal except that he has also lent his image to the Family Research Council.
> 
> The Family Research Council is listed as a hate group by the Southern Poverty Law Center. They are designated as such for many reasons, including that in February 2010 the Family Research Council's Senior Researcher for Policy Studies, Peter Sprigg, stated on NBC's Hardball that gay behavior should be outlawed and that "criminal sanctions against homosexual behavior" should be enforced.
> 
> So TiVo's new face is a guy who tells me I'm less of a human being than he is. No, they don't have to pick someone who agrees with every thing I believe but they might want to consider picking someone who hasn't been so insulting to a large group of people in the past.


The Southern Poverty Law Center is a hate group. Please don't cite them as if they are some unbiased neutral group. They are a far left agenda driven group and their categorization, or lack of in other cases, of groups as hate groups lacks credibility.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

daveak said:


> You know, if people are urged to boycott TiVo because of Tebow - Can you imagine how much money would be made with a TiVo appreciation day? The faithful will see buying a TiVo like buying a CFA sandwich - an act of supporting freedom of religion.


Maybe this is what it is all about. Maybe TiVo is formatting a boycott in the back ground to have the biggest sales year in history, when people want to show their love of TeBo. Chick-Fil-A certainly made a gillion off of their backlash. Hmmm... now I wonder if Chick-Fil-A did it on purpose.

I just wish TeBo was still our backup quarterback here in Denver.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

replaytv said:


> Maybe this is what it is all about. Maybe TiVo is formatting a boycott in the back ground to have the biggest sales year in history, when people want to show their love of TeBo. Chick-Fil-A certainly made a gillion off of their backlash. Hmmm... now I wonder if Chick-Fil-A did it on purpose.
> 
> I just wish TeBo was still our backup quarterback here in Denver.


I doubt anyone at Tivo is smart enough do anything but accidentally stumble in to positive results in that manner.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

SnakeEyes said:


> The Southern Poverty Law Center is a hate group. Please don't cite them as if they are some unbiased neutral group. They are a far left agenda driven group and their categorization, or lack of in other cases, of groups as hate groups lacks credibility.


LOL. Despite what FOTF tells every microphone that will listen, they're not a hate group for being against gay marriage. That's their talking point to feign victimhood. They're a hate group for perpetuating lies, claiming gays will "destroy the earth", gays want to destroy marriage, equating homosexuality to beastialist, and countless "it's a disorder" quotes.

There is no credible defense for that nonsense, so all they can do is cling to fake victimhood over gay marriage as that's their best argument compared to the beliefs and quotes of their leaders.

Defending gays from the ignorant, far-right fringe does not a hate group make, sorry.


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

SnakeEyes said:


> Rather than use code language will you please just get to the point. What you mean is that FOTF is against gay marriage and because of that you consider them a hate group.


Bingo!:up:


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> LOL. Despite what FOTF tells every microphone that will listen, they're not a hate group for being against gay marriage. That's their talking point to feign victimhood. They're a hate group for perpetuating lies, claiming gays will "destroy the earth", gays want to destroy marriage, equating homosexuality to beastialist, and countless "it's a disorder" quotes.
> 
> There is no credible defense for that nonsense, so all they can do is cling to fake victimhood over gay marriage as that's their best argument compared to the beliefs and quotes of their leaders.
> 
> Defending gays from the ignorant, far-right fringe does not a hate group make, sorry.


I did not realize this. Wow.

Could you post some of the information they have put out there claiming gay people are going to destroy the Earth? That gay people want to destroy marriage? I thought they (FOTF) just had an opinion, I did not realize they actively hated gay people and wanted to destroy them. Are they planning on doing it like Hitler did or are they even more insidious? Here I thought they were just a group spouting what they believed, I never knew they were actively seeking to destroy a segment of our population. I am anxious to see your sources so I can hate them as much as you do.


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

SnakeEyes said:


> The Southern Poverty Law Center is a hate group. Please don't cite them as if they are some unbiased neutral group. They are a far left agenda driven group and their categorization, or lack of in other cases, of groups as hate groups lacks credibility.


I am beginning to feel the same way about them. It certainly is not all about poverty anymore. It is enforcing their political solution and labeling any organization that has a competing ideology a hate group.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

daveak said:


> Could you post some of the information they have put out there claiming gay people are going to destroy the Earth?


Earth-destroying gays and marriage, from FOTF Founder James Dobson: http://newsok.com/article/2871070

Dobson was _quite_ quotable. You can fish up lots of it.

And just to be clear, I think the SPCL is irrelevant to the equation. I believe hate groups are hate groups based on what they do and say, not because some other random group labels them so.


----------



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

SnakeEyes said:


> Rather than use code language will you please just get to the point. What you mean is that FOTF is against gay marriage and because of that you consider them a hate group.


FOTF isn't just against gay marriage, they spit out misinformation, propaganda, and outright lies against the LGBT community in order to incite fear and oppression.

Here's some info on the founder, James Dobson:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Dobson#Views_on_tolerance_and_diversity

http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/James_Dobson


----------



## 9300170 (Feb 21, 2003)

So, my s3 died last month and I've had a premiere for 20 days or so. So sad that I just RMA'd the premiere. I'll miss TiVo so much, but I can't believe they are siding with hate. It just doesn't make any sense to me why any organization would want to sign with any hate organization or individual like Tebow. Why alienate your audience, even if it's just a small percentage of people? I've had numerous TiVo's starting with my original S1 and have recommended it to others for years. Damn. I don't even know how I'm going to watch tv without TiVo, but I just cant stay associated with any organization that preaches hate and intolerance. 

I guess the worst part is knowing that I've given thousands of dollars to an company that hates me. Boy, do I feel used.

Yeah, I know, don't let the door hit me on the way out....


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

See ya


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

9300170 said:


> So, my s3 died last month...


And you couldn't get Tebow to come heal it with a laying on of hands?


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

daveak said:


> You know, if people are urged to boycott TiVo because of Tebow - Can you imagine how much money would be made with a TiVo appreciation day? The faithful will see buying a TiVo like buying a CFA sandwich - an act of supporting freedom of religion. Besides, the hiring of Tebow only proves how tolerant and inclusive the folks are at TiVo, inc. And it shows the intolerance of others who look at him and only see a Jesus freak who should be shunned for voicing what he believes.
> 
> If you are trying to re-introduce TiVo to cable watching middle America, I can't think of to many spokes-persons who could influence the masses like Tebow. You can say he is polarizing, but he is still one of the most popular figures in the NFL - with some of the best jersey sales out there. It would seem to me he is only polarizing for a minority. the majority like the kid - regardless of his ability to play football. Advertising is looking for the best way to get your brand out there - this will get TiVo more media attention than they have in quite some time. And it will reach a majority audience that has shown propensity of voting with their dollars. Win for TiVo.


And in the end, Chick-fil-a announced that it will no longer make any contributions to organizations of politics nor such organizations that take a position on social issues. So even Chick "saw the light" of contributing to polarizing causes. Of course, this only applies to the corporation. However, the old French Socialist loving founder (Socialists fight with fists to keep all businesses closed on Sunday. Heck, the French Socialists would include Saturdays, as well, if they could achieve it. All business closed on weekends, among the hallmarks of Socialism) can still do what he wants with his OWN, personal funds. The way it should have been to start with.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

I had to smash all my TiVos...

Looking for a Tebow free DVR solution any ideas?


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

SMH at this entire thread.


----------



## Jimbo713 (Dec 25, 2001)

Hey - I'm just juping in on this thread without reading it all - but when I heard of Tebow's endoresment deal, it was obvious why. When I first, a couple years ago, heard an announcer mention Tebow's name - I thought he was saying "TiVo" - the names rhyme perfectly and since I/we are all brand TiVo aware - it took me a couple of listens to the announcers to recognize just exactly what they were saying.

I'm thinking the same thing happend to TiVo marketers.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

heberman said:


> Uh, because he's a popular celebrity and lots of people like him. It's not like TiVo users now have to join Tebow's church or agree with him because he's now a paid advertiser. I really don't understand how people can get wound up about this.


He's popular? Or is he "popular" because he's controversial in the public's eyes (whether he is or not is a whole other debate)?


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I don't watch football and I knew who he was. I became aware of him sometime around the whole "hey, look at this jackass football player" thing that was going around.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

rifleman69 said:


> He's popular? Or is he "popular" because he's controversial in the public's eyes (whether he is or not is a whole other debate)?


Old truism: There's no such thing as bad publicity. 

Perhaps they should have picked a more wholesome less controversial figure like Lindsay Lohan.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

For those that don't know the history...

Tebow was a very successful college football player who was in the final contention for the Heisman (he may have won but I'm not sure).

So far not too unique...

Turns out he he very religious and somehow it got out that he is still a virgin (at that time). His mother has a story about abortion and Tim.

He gets drafted into the NFL and it turns out he isn't performing as well as people hoped but... He likes to pray by kneeling on the field... which the cameras tend to pick up on.

... spawning a whole internet craze of people taking pictures of themselves Tebowing.

He gets traded to as Sanchez's (sp?) backup at the Jets who suck big time this year, gets tied in to some smokin hot female celebs...

And like magic, he is still famous!

Only in America!


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Eric Crouch or Jason White would have been much cheaper than Tebow.


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

rifleman69 said:


> Eric Crouch or Jason White would have been much cheaper than Tebow.


Who are they?


----------



## trojanrabbit (Mar 10, 2001)

ah30k said:


> For those that don't know the history...
> 
> Tebow was a very successful college football player who was in the final contention for the Heisman (he may have won but I'm not sure).
> 
> ...


Add to that his polarizing appearance in a Focus on the Family Super Bowl Ad (2010) (based on his mother's abortion story).

AFAIC, he's just another QB the Patriots chewed up and spit out (Tebow Time, huh? sure....) with the Broncos and maybe get the same done tomorrow.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

klj said:


> tebow stinks as a quaterback but i love the fact that he drives so many people nuts. lol..
> 
> good signing by tivo!!


lol

but so true- they always so any publicity is good publicity. So Tivo made a great move apparently.

I'm not a huge football guy. I watch my team with my kids and hope they win but dont pay too much attention beyond those actual games. My team happens to be the Jets. My basic feeling towards Tebow is- it was dumb to pick him up- Sanchez is performance chalanged enough so now the craziness of having a similalry challanged quarterback right behind him all game long him can't help anyone's mindset.

Beyond that and the jokes people tell about 'tebow-ing' i know nothing about the guy. I knew he was big time religious but basically I can't be bothered to read the paper about him or watch a news report about him so I dont know much at all about his views.

Bottom line = basically the whining in this thread has taught me more about his "bad views" then I'd ever known otherwise. He's not good enough to be around for any period of time- so like my mother would tell my sister when i was being a little brat "just ignore him and he'll go away".


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh this is interesting, more Americans want to have dinner with Tim Tebow than Obama 

http://now.msn.com/tim-tebow-is-top-choice-for-thanksgiving-dinner-guest


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

MeInDallas said:


> Oh this is interesting, more Americans want to have dinner with Tim Tebow than Obama
> 
> http://now.msn.com/tim-tebow-is-top-choice-for-thanksgiving-dinner-guest


Big Bird and Lady Gaga were number 2 and 3, so somehow I imagine Obama is happy he wasn't wanted to such a comedy dinner.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

You mean more Americans who took that particular poll. We all know how reliable polls are.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

MeInDallas said:


> Oh this is interesting, more Americans want to have dinner with Tim Tebow than Obama
> 
> http://now.msn.com/tim-tebow-is-top-choice-for-thanksgiving-dinner-guest


I want to have dinner with Wolfgang Puck (cooking it that is). Better yet, if only it were possible, would be dinner with Julia Child. Actually my wife does an excellent job -- and the smell is currently driving me crazy!


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Do you know why ESPN talks about Tim Tebow all the time? It's because people go bat crap crazy when they do. He moves the ratings needle. He drives their Twitter feeds. They don't care about his religious beliefs at all, just that he helps make people pay attention to them. That's probably why TiVo chose him too. I doubt if they care about religion. They just want to use him to draw attention to TiVo. So the OP ended up doing the reverse of what he intended. If you want Tebow to go away, ignore him. Stop posting about him. He'll disappear once he stops driving ratings.


----------



## klj (Feb 26, 2010)

hope tebow gets some playing time tonight and does great!!


----------



## derspiess (Jul 10, 2007)

Glad to see hypersensitivity and aspirational victimhood are alive and well. Get a life, for crying out loud.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

It really went wacko with some people on facebook here in Denver when Tebow was traded. You would think that Colorado was being required to convert to Nihilism by the words traded and the way people got all emotional. 

I would like to know how Tebow was able to quarterback his way to two national championships and be as bad a quarterback as everyone says he is?


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

I like Tim Tebow and as far as his quarterback play, a Heisman trophy, 2 NCAA championships and a winning record as a starting NFL quarterback is a good resume. The guy is a winner and is also a rare athlete, playing quarterback and strong as a linebacker, he works hard and plays hard. I will assume he is admired by Christians and non-Christians alike and the last time I checked, a majority of this country's population identify themselves as Christians, including the President of the United States.

I think he is a good spokesperson for TiVo but I don't ever care who companies use to pitch their products, my choices are made based on value and quality.


----------



## jhwpbm (Feb 28, 2002)

TydalForce said:


> Tebow's associated with "Focus On The Family", a hate group known for its anti-equality agenda via lies, propaganda, and misinformation primarily towards the LGBT community. By associating itself with Tebow, TiVo has associated itself with a hate group. We have a right to be concerned and outraged, as our subscription and advertising revenue could/would now go to pay Tebow, who could/would in turn use some or all of that to help fund FOTF. Even if there's no financial trail, just the association with the group is outrageous. I've been a loyal TiVo user and advocate for many years, and it saddens me to think they'd associate with such an organization (even by proxy).
> 
> This isn't about football, or religion, or freedom of speech. It's about hate and inequality, and TiVo associating with a polarizing figure with the potential to severely damage their reputation. I'm truly hoping they come around to this quickly, and make some form of amends. I'd hate to have to give up the TiVo World I've come to love.


Well said - my feelings exactly


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

Just so I can understand the rules of this "six degrees of 'hate group'" game that we're playing, can someone clarify for me? Are all religious groups that believe that homosexuality is against God's will considered "hate groups" or is it something specific about FotF's message or tactics?

I should hasten to add that's not my view in case anyone should decide to boycott TiVo because they'd have me as a customer.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

Chris Gerhard said:


> I like Tim Tebow and as far as his quarterback play, a Heisman trophy, 2 NCAA championships and a winning record as a starting NFL quarterback is a good resume. The guy is a winner and is also a rare athlete, playing quarterback and strong as a linebacker, he works hard and plays hard. I will assume he is admired by Christians and non-Christians alike and the last time I checked, a majority of this country's population identify themselves as Christians, including the President of the United States.
> 
> I think he is a good spokesperson for TiVo but I don't ever care who companies use to pitch their products, my choices are made based on value and quality.


OJ Simpson was a great player too. Lets get him to be a Tivo spokesman.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

nrc said:


> Just so I can understand the rules of this "six degrees of 'hate group'" game that we're playing, can someone clarify for me? Are all religious groups that believe that homosexuality is against God's will considered "hate groups" or is it something specific about FotF's message or tactics?
> 
> I should hasten to add that's not my view in case anyone should decide to boycott TiVo because they'd have me as a customer.


Hate groups are pretty much defined based on actions and spreading of lies/propaganda and use of incendiary language, not just having a religious opinion.

i.e. A group who repeatedly blames 9/11 and hurricanes on gays may be a hate group. Calling pedophilia a "homosexual problem". Gays are "incapable" of providing a good home for children. Support of criminalizing homosexual behavior. Gay marriage will lead to incest marriages and man-on-donkey marriage. Gays are only gay because they were abused by their parents. Supporting Uganda's "Kill the Gays" bill, and many other examples we've all heard before.

All these pearls of wisdom have come from groups like FOTF, and are labeled as hate groups for it. If *only* they were actually just religious groups. Because then the discussion would just be, "Hey, homosexuality is a sin." "So is shaving your sideburns. Peace out." and we'd all move on.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

rahnbo said:


> OJ Simpson was a great player too. Lets get him to be a Tivo spokesman.


Tebow pals around with people who pal around with people who want to be able to kill gay people just for being gay.

As far as I know Simpson was only connected with killing people for being straight.


----------



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Hate groups are pretty much defined based on actions and spreading of lies/propaganda and use of incendiary language, not just having a religious opinion.
> <snip>


Well put, you said it all better than I could have - thanks! 

It's bad enough these groups are oppressing another group of people, but they're basically making stuff up to do so. It's the whole "Fear, Uncertainty, and Doubt" model to get what they want, shrouded in Religion.

That's the issue here -- that Tebow is associated with one of these groups. I hope that anyone who is concerned about this association will visit TiVo's Facebook page or otherwise contact TiVo and voice their concerns.


----------



## Revolutionary (Dec 1, 2004)

TydalForce said:


> Tebow's associated with "Focus On The Family", a hate group known for its anti-equality agenda via lies, propaganda, and misinformation primarily towards the LGBT community. By associating itself with Tebow, TiVo has associated itself with a hate group. We have a right to be concerned and outraged, as our subscription and advertising revenue could/would now go to pay Tebow, who could/would in turn use some or all of that to help fund FOTF. Even if there's no financial trail, just the association with the group is outrageous. I've been a loyal TiVo user and advocate for many years, and it saddens me to think they'd associate with such an organization (even by proxy).
> 
> This isn't about football, or religion, or freedom of speech. It's about hate and inequality, and TiVo associating with a polarizing figure with the potential to severely damage their reputation. I'm truly hoping they come around to this quickly, and make some form of amends. I'd hate to have to give up the TiVo World I've come to love.


So, were the Denver Broncos (who, not for nothing, nearly got to the Super Bowl last year with Tebow at the helm -- a fact that still stings to this Steelers fan) also "associated with hate groups"? How about the Jets - are they also "associated with FOTF" and other hate groups? Is it anyone who gives money to Tebow therefore supports his causes and contributions, and are therefore THEMSELVES "associated" with hate groups?

This is absurd transitive reasoning. By your logic, you should not turn on ANY NFL game, as a portion of the advertising proceeds between the broadcaster and the NFL will flow to the Jets, who pay Tebow's salary, and thereby hate-groups will be supported.

Anyone looking for connections beyond "'Tivo' sorta sounds like [relatively famous/notable person] 'Tebow'" needs to get a firmer grip on reality. Tivo does not endorse it's spokeperson's personal beliefs any more than ANY company endorses their spokeperson's personal beliefs merely by hiring them (provided, of course, they are actually known for something other than their beliefs -- which Tebow certainly is).

I will point out that this is precisely the same logic ("Tivo is supporting Tebow's causes") that was employed by people who balked at JCPenney hiring Ellen Degeneres as a spokesperson earlier this year. Those people were equally misguided. Ironic?


----------



## Revolutionary (Dec 1, 2004)

unitron said:


> Tebow pals around with people who pal around with people who want to be able to kill gay people just for being gay.
> 
> As far as I know Simpson was only connected with killing people for being straight.


I nominate this for Post of the Year! ROFL!


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

I dislike Focus on the Family as much as anyone... but a 2-step association (Tivo -> Tebow -> FotF) is hardly something I am concerned about. If TiVo starts giving money to FotF, we'll talk boycott.

TiVo hired a well liked athlete as a spokesperson to do promotions. They didn't hire his ethos or his beliefs.

Also, w/r/t his evangelizing, there are huge segments of the southern Christian population that believe that evangelizing is part of being Christian... yes, there are some very significant passages in the bible (notably, Matthew 6:5) that clearly decry this, but it's part of their culture and belief.

I don't like it. But it's important to recognize how common and prevalent that idea is.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Grakthis said:


> I dislike Focus on the Family as much as anyone... but a 2-step association (Tivo -> Tebow -> FotF) is hardly something I am concerned about. If TiVo starts giving money to FotF, we'll talk boycott.
> 
> TiVo hired a well liked athlete as a spokesperson to do promotions. They didn't hire his ethos or his beliefs.
> 
> ...


I don't think that saying "Don't make a big deal out of praying in public, showing off to everyone, but go do it in private instead" is the same as negating the whole concept of The Great Commision.


----------



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

Revolutionary said:


> So, were the Denver Broncos (who, not for nothing, nearly got to the Super Bowl last year with Tebow at the helm -- a fact that still stings to this Steelers fan) also "associated with hate groups"? How about the Jets - are they also "associated with FOTF" and other hate groups? Is it anyone who gives money to Tebow therefore supports his causes and contributions, and are therefore THEMSELVES "associated" with hate groups?


Football players are part of a team, and all achieve some level of fame within their community (and, sometimes, beyond). Sports enthusiasts have become used to players speaking their minds, showing personality, and otherwise being vividly unique.

TiVo chose to pluck Tebow out of that to make him brand ambassador, highlighting his specific beliefs in the process.


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

unitron said:


> I don't think that saying "Don't make a big deal out of praying in public, showing off to everyone, but go do it in private instead" is the same as negating the whole concept of The Great Commision.


I mean, I don't want to turn this into a religious debate, but "The Great Commission" is a concept invented by Jesus' followers long after Jesus was gone, not something taught by Jesus. Spreading the teachings of Jesus (which Jesus did command to his immediate disciples.. which they did!) and evangelizing are not the same thing.

Yelling "praise Jesus" and "I love the Lord" is not spreading the teachings of Jesus. It's glorifying yourself and making sure all of your peers know how much you love Jesus.

The teachings of Jesus are spread through the western world. Mission accomplished. After that, it's just you trying to one-up your neighbors.


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

Grakthis said:


> I mean, I don't want to turn this into a religious debate, but "The Great Commission" is a concept invented by Jesus' followers long after Jesus was gone, not something taught by Jesus. Spreading the teachings of Jesus (which Jesus did command to his immediate disciples.. which they did!) and evangelizing are not the same thing.
> 
> Yelling "praise Jesus" and "I love the Lord" is not spreading the teachings of Jesus. It's glorifying yourself and making sure all of your peers know how much you love Jesus.
> 
> The teachings of Jesus are spread through the western world. Mission accomplished. After that, it's just you trying to one-up your neighbors.


SO the great commission was only for the western world, not all the world?


----------



## Revolutionary (Dec 1, 2004)

TydalForce said:


> Football players are part of a team, and all achieve some level of fame within their community (and, sometimes, beyond). Sports enthusiasts have become used to players speaking their minds, showing personality, and otherwise being vividly unique.
> 
> TiVo chose to pluck Tebow out of that to make him brand ambassador, highlighting his specific beliefs in the process.


Ah, so anyone who pays him for "being famous/notable" is guilty by association, but not those who pay him for his primary skill? We are really drawing some fine lines here to frame the ethical breach you accuse Tivo of...

Tivo has done NOTHING to "highlight[] his specific beliefs in the process." I've watched the Tebow/Tivo ads. There is nothing "evangelical" about them other than his evangelizing for the Tivo product.


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

Revolutionary said:


> Ah, so anyone who pays him for "being famous/notable" is guilty by association, but not those who pay him for his primary skill? We are really drawing some fine lines here to frame the ethical breach you accuse Tivo of...
> 
> Tivo has done NOTHING to "highlight[] his specific beliefs in the process." I've watched the Tebow/Tivo ads. There is nothing "evangelical" about them other than his evangelizing for the Tivo product.


:up:


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

rahnbo said:


> OJ Simpson was a great player too. Lets get him to be a Tivo spokesman.


If his name rhymed with TiVo, and he wasn't in jail, they might.

Dan


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

TydalForce said:


> Football players are part of a team, and all achieve some level of fame within their community (and, sometimes, beyond). Sports enthusiasts have become used to players speaking their minds, showing personality, and otherwise being vividly unique.
> 
> TiVo chose to pluck Tebow out of that to make him brand ambassador, highlighting his specific beliefs in the process.


Tebow is one of the most popular football players around. An offensive or defensive lineman most certainly does not achieve the same level of fame as a quarterback. I haven't seen Tebow pray for Tivo or associate religion with Tivo in any way.

The one thing I question about the Tebow endorsement is, how much TV does Tebow really watch. I would think much of the programming on cable TV would be unacceptable to him. I would think he spends alot of time practicing during the regular season. Why should we care about Tebow's consumer electronics preference?


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

daveak said:


> SO the great commission was only for the western world, not all the world?


No... what? That was neither said nor implied. What are you even talking about?

We're talking about Tim Tebow. Unless you think that TiVo's and TiVo related e-mails are going to somewhere in the world where they don't have access to bibles or missionaries, then the point your making is totally irrelevant. No one from SE Asia is reading Tebow's twitter going "who is this Jesus fellow he keeps talking about..."


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

Grakthis said:


> No... what? That was neither said nor implied. What are you even talking about?
> 
> We're talking about Tim Tebow. Unless you think that TiVo's and TiVo related e-mails are going to somewhere in the world where they don't have access to bibles or missionaries, then the point your making is totally irrelevant. No one from SE Asia is reading Tebow's twitter going "who is this Jesus fellow he keeps talking about..."


You said the teachings of Jesus were spread throughout the western world, mission accomplished - as though the great commission had been satisfied by teaching people about Jesus in the western world. At least that is what I though you meant. I was just trying to clarify what you meant with my question as I think the great commission applies to the whole world and not just the western world.

Besides, with new immigrants to the west and a continual supply of babies by most peoples in the west - it would seem to me that the great commission in the west will never be 'fully' accomplished until every new person in the west has heard the msg.

And of SE Asia nations, Christianity predominates in the Philippines, New Guinea and Timor. It comprises nearly a fifth of the SE Asia population. So do not think of Christianity as only a western issue. For those with twitter in SE Asia, it is more likely than not that they have at least heard of Jesus and his Christians - whether or not they are believers. Though I doubt they are using TiVo as a spokesperson in SE Asia (do they even have TiVo?).


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

When are we gonna see Tim TiVo play a down of football?


----------



## klj (Feb 26, 2010)

jsmeeker said:


> When are we gonna see Tim TiVo play a down of football?


when ryan realizes that sanchez is horrible.


----------



## jschrader666 (Aug 15, 2009)

I am considering dropping TiVo because of them partnering with this guy. I contacted TiVo to express my disappointment that they would select such a controversial person to be their spokesperson, and I get the same canned response that other companies offer up, that the person does not necessarily express their views, blah blah blah. 

My problem is with his association to a known hate group, Focus on the Family. For those of you that say they are not a hate group, do some research, because they are. They actively seek to take the rights away from people, and spread lies, and preach hate. 

By TiVo having him be their spokesperson DOES make a statement. Although I do not put them in the same category as Chick-Fil-A by actually making political statements themselves, they are coming very close to that by hiring him.


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

I bought a new Tivo on Black Friday. I love the new boxes and software!


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

I've noticed the past few days they have been showing the commercials here during prime time on the major networks. Theres one I never seen before where hes playing with some kids on an iPad.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I saw that commercial last night. It had to be one of the worst commercials ever. They didn't even explain what the product was. Anyone who doesn't know what a TiVo is would be confused.


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

Yea it was really weird wasnt it? I wouldve never known it was Tivo except at the end they showed the Tivo logo.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

jschrader666 said:


> ... they would select _*such a controversial person*_ to be their spokesperson....


That made me laff....

Bin Laden was a controversial person....Tebow? Give me a break...


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Arcady said:


> I saw that commercial last night. It had to be one of the worst commercials ever. They didn't even explain what the product was. Anyone who doesn't know what a TiVo is would be confused.


Unfortunately, some of the most effective commercials don't actually explain the product.


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

Here it is, I found it on Youtube. Them kids sound like they are talking 90 miles an hour 






And another one I havent seen yet. Tim Tebow changed shirts in this one.






And then they switched kids!


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

What a Friggin' waste of money, TiVo should have come up with an awe inspiring Ad like the Coca Cola commercials in the 70's. Something no one would ever forget.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

jschrader666 said:


> I am considering dropping TiVo because of them partnering with this guy.


Yes, sure you were. 'Considering' maybe if you mean, 'hey I should' but not in the sense that you were ever really make a decision like that based on a spokesman.

Be sure to come back here and let us know after you've sold off your TiVos and cancelled your service!


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

CoxInPHX said:


> What a Friggin' waste of money, TiVo should have come up with an awe inspiring Ad like the Coca Cola commercials in the 70's. Something no one would ever forget.
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAJVN3ICCFY[/media]


Yes, because ad agencies can just crap out all-time iconic ads at will. 

The slow-mo ad is about as good as the average super bowl ad these days. Not high praise but not bad.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

Great news for all you "six degrees of hate group" players. They achieved the 25,000 'like' goal.



> TiVo is officially donating $25,000 to the Tim Tebow Foundation after surpassing 25,000 new Likes on the TiVo Facebook page since launching a Like-to-Donate campaign on November 14, in honor of new spokesperson, Tim Tebow.


Of course Tebow's foundation must also be a "hate group by proxy" as are the individual causes and children they help.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

You Tebow/Christianity haters need to get over yourselves


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

spaldingclan said:


> You Tebow/Christianity haters need to get over yourselves


The people he's friends with are friends with people in Africa who want the government to execute people for being homosexual.

That's execute as in kill, as in take the life of, with the sanction of the government.

In other words, they want to murder them and get away with it.

Tell me again where the hate is?


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

unitron said:


> The people he's friends with are friends with people in Africa who want the government to execute people for being homosexual.
> 
> That's execute as in kill, as in take the life of, with the sanction of the government.
> 
> ...


so you really think all this angst you are showing really matters to Tivo?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

spaldingclan said:


> so you really think all this angst you are showing really matters to Tivo?


So you really think being opposed to murdering people for their sexual orientation means that one hates Christianity?


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

spaldingclan said:


> so you really think all this angst you are showing really matters to Tivo?


I'm sure it does. They know they've made a mistake, but they are probably not going to take any steps to undo it because this was probably a limited campaign aimed at football fans this season.

As far as religion is concern, majority of Christians (and Catholics) in the US support gay rights. The anti-gay movement consists of hateful bigots who have hijacked religion in order to mask their true agenda much like Al Qeda and the Taliban.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

mrsean said:


> I'm sure it does. They know they've made a mistake, but they are probably not going to take any steps to undo it because this was probably a limited campaign aimed at football fans this season.
> 
> As far as religion is concern, majority of Christians (and Catholics) in the US support gay rights. The anti-gay movement consists of hateful bigots who have hijacked religion in order to mask their true agenda much like Al Qeda and the Taliban.


What do you base your polling details on? I highly doubt "the majority" of Christians support gay marriage. Maybe the made up religions of Scientology or the liberal "don't actually follow what the bible says" Universal Christians.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

The only controversy there should be about Tim TiVo is if he can play quarterback at the NFL or not.

Is he gonna play this week? He was out on injury last week when Sanchez got benched, so we didn't get any Tebow Time.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

spaldingclan said:


> What do you base your polling details on?


I think it's funny that he separates Catholics from Christians.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

SullyND said:


> I think it's funny that he separates Catholics from Christians.


Well he seems to think anyone who thinks homosexual behavior is bad is an Al Queda terrorist so what do you expect?


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

spaldingclan said:


> What do you base your polling details on? I highly doubt "the majority" of Christians support gay marriage. Maybe the made up religions of Scientology or the liberal "don't actually follow what the bible says" Universal Christians.


It's not my polling but the information I stated does exist. Google it.



SullyND said:


> I think it's funny that he separates Catholics from Christians.


I know that Catholics are Christians. I only spotlighted them because the majority of "religious" objection to gay rights comes from that denomination.



spaldingclan said:


> Well he seems to think anyone who thinks homosexual behavior is bad is an Al Queda terrorist so what do you expect?


I can clarfiy my own statements. I don't need you to fill the blanks with misinformation. Personally, I don't have any issue with anyone that disapproves with homosexual behavior. Of course, I think they are wrong and bigoted in their opinion, but that's their right and I fully support people's right to believe what they want and to be able voice their views freely.

What I have zero-tolerance for is people who bully, fearmonger by making up lies, donate to or sponor legistration to take away someone else's civil rights and perpetuate violence against others just because they do not approved of the way they live their lives. The purpose of my Al Queda/Taliban reference was to highlight similarities in the terrorist behavior of both.


----------



## jschrader666 (Aug 15, 2009)

Bierboy said:


> That made me laff....
> 
> Bin Laden was a controversial person....Tebow? Give me a break...


Give me a break. He is controversial because he has ties to a known hate group. Nice try thou


----------



## jschrader666 (Aug 15, 2009)

ah30k said:


> Yes, sure you were. 'Considering' maybe if you mean, 'hey I should' but not in the sense that you were ever really make a decision like that based on a spokesman.
> 
> Be sure to come back here and let us know after you've sold off your TiVos and cancelled your service!


How about not being an *******? For your information my tivo's are on ebay right now, and next time maybe use a coherent sentence


----------



## jschrader666 (Aug 15, 2009)

spaldingclan said:


> You Tebow/Christianity haters need to get over yourselves


Maybe you should get over yourself. It has nothing to do with Christianity. I get so sick of these bible thumpers being so hypocritical. Practice what you preach. It has to do with his ties to an organization that preaches hate


----------



## crazywater (Mar 7, 2001)

davezatz said:


> It does if you don't want to indirectly donate to his faith-based causes through TiVo service fees.
> 
> (Personally, I don't care. But as someone who follows TiVo, I think it's a poor decision to choose a polarizing figure who really hasn't proved himself in his profession as spokesperson.)


So suppose TiVo chose RGIII who kneels and then points to the sky whenever he is involved in a scoring play, would you all say he was a polarizing figure as well? Would you say he he forcing his beliefs down your throat? So I think not. What a bunch of nonsense.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

RGIII went to Baylor. That's a Baptist school. So, I suppose you could connect dots that way if you wanted. Are people boycotting Subway?


Is RGII polarizing? heck yeah. People wanted to know if he was the real deal or not. His play this season has had many moments of brilliance. He's been great.Now, the talk is rookie of the year. is it him or Andrew Luck? That's a heated, polarizing debate.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

mrsean said:


> It's not my polling but the information I stated does exist. Google it.
> 
> I know that Catholics are Christians. I only spotlighted them because the majority of "religious" objection to gay rights comes from that denomination.
> 
> ...


So you believe everything you read on the web? Troll much?

Is someone saying Tebow is a supporter of killing gays? I've never heard him say that.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

Heres the thing. These folks that are pissed about Tebow are making a huuuuuuuuuge leap that TiVo wants to kill gays.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

spaldingclan said:


> ...
> Is someone saying Tebow is a supporter of killing gays? I've never heard him say that.


No, he's just a supporter of a supporter of people who want to.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

unitron said:


> No, he's just a supporter of a supporter of people who want to.


That sentence demonstrates the absurdity of this whole argument. How many iterations does one have to go through before an unacceptable affiliation becomes acceptable?

Mainstream America doesn't consider Tim Tebow to be particularly controversial. That's because they either don't play this game or don't care about it. Even if they support gay marriage most of them don't administer litmus tests the way the extremists on either end of the political spectrum do.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

mrsean said:


> I'm sure it does. They know they've made a mistake, but they are probably not going to take any steps to undo it because this was probably a limited campaign aimed at football fans this season.


Yes, the front page of their site certainly looks like they know they've made a mistake. If they thought there was a problem with their choice they could have quietly buried it instead of continuing to broadcast it to the world.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

nrc said:


> That sentence demonstrates the absurdity of this whole argument. How many iterations does one have to go through before an unacceptable affiliation becomes acceptable?
> 
> Mainstream America doesn't consider Tim Tebow to be particularly controversial. That's because they either don't play this game or don't care about it. Even if they support gay marriage most of them don't administer litmus tests the way the extremists on either end of the political spectrum do.


We aren't talking about denying the right to marry, we're talking about denying the right to continue breathing.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Last week, a Kansas City Chiefs player killed someone. Today, A Dallas Cowboys player killed someone (his own teammate!  ). They say it comes in threes. Someone needs to keep an eye on Tim Tebow.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

unitron said:


> So you really think being opposed to murdering people for their sexual orientation means that one hates Christianity?


I thought he was pro-life???


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

unitron said:


> We aren't talking about denying the right to marry, we're talking about denying the right to continue breathing.


Again, nobody outside the loopy left wing niche makes that association.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

jsmeeker said:


> The only controversy there should be about Tim TiVo is if he can play quarterback at the NFL or not..


I thought he was the highest paid special teams player in the NFL. You think they really want to limit the offense to the option play.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

jsmeeker said:


> Last week, a Kansas City Chiefs player killed someone. Today, A Dallas Cowboys player killed someone (his own teammate!  ). They say it comes in threes. Someone needs to keep an eye on Tim Tebow.


3's...??? We blew waaaay past 3 today. A freshman won the 2012 Heisman Trophy. I heard the stopping of many seniors hearts including Kansas State quarterback Collin Klein who was sure to be an easy winner. Cuz he's a senior.


----------



## crazywater (Mar 7, 2001)

jsmeeker said:


> RGIII went to Baylor. That's a Baptist school. So, I suppose you could connect dots that way if you wanted. Are people boycotting Subway?
> 
> Is RGII polarizing? heck yeah. People wanted to know if he was the real deal or not. His play this season has had many moments of brilliance. He's been great.Now, the talk is rookie of the year. is it him or Andrew Luck? That's a heated, polarizing debate.


Really? Please refer me to one story that has described him as polarizing...


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

And now TiVo units are starting to show up at Walmart. Another polarizing venue. There are those who hate Walmart more than they hate Tebow. At least TiVo is not Apple or Microsfot based - then the hatred in this thread would be truly soemthing, based upon which side of the OS debate you are on. You know how those (anti)Apple threads go.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

Just so we are clear, this is what The Family Research Council said in regard to the Ugandan President:
The Family Research Council said it does not support the anti-homosexuality bill and does not support the death penalty for homosexuality  nor any other penalty which would have the effect of inhibiting compassionate pastoral, psychological, and medical care and treatment for those who experience same-sex attractions or who engage in homosexual conduct.

The Family Research Council is the organization that Tebow has done work with.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

spaldingclan said:


> Just so we are clear, this is what The Family Research Council said in regard to the Ugandan President:
> 
> ::snip::
> 
> The Family Research Council is the organization that Tebow has done work with.


And here he is cheering it on.










And the text from the Way Back Machine that he has since scrubbed where he criticized the president for not supporting it:

http://web.archive.org/web/20100315131339/http://www.frc.org/get.cfm?i=CM10B11

And here he is giving a speech to a white supremacy group:

[media]http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-MJc4LM9401A/UC5nBVMWZ1I/AAAAAAABnBM/eZ3jRmuQAwg/s1600/PerkinsWhiteSupremacistGroup.jpg[/media]

And the FEC's ruling where he was fined for hiding his purchase of David Duke's mailing list for over $80,000 while managing a senator's campaign:

http://eqs.sdrdc.com/eqsdocs/0000016F.pdf

He basically has multiple personalities. Says extreme things to a friendly audience, bends the truth to others, and appears modest to mainstream audiences.

So, there's that. Yes, we're clear on Perkins and his FRC.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

Do Tim Tebow's teammates know that he's a white supremacist by association?

None of the sources you cite say that they support the death penalty for homosexuality. They actually deny it.


----------



## jschrader666 (Aug 15, 2009)

I don't believe the FRC supports the Ugandan bill, however they actively promote discrimination against LGBT people and believe that it's a lifestyle choice and they try to take away civil rights from a group of people. They spread lies against gay people to convince others to believe their propaganda. Tebow is linked to this organization. 

Now I don't think Tivo supports the killing of anyone, nor do I think they even have the same beliefs as a company, but by employing a person with ties to a hate group they are giving the impression that they support his beliefs. By paying Tivo, who in turn pays. Tebow, who will then in turn help fund the FRC. You have a right to boycott a company, just like the wackjobs that boycott JCpenny because of Ellen. If you think it's a stretch, fine but don't critique people that don't want to fund a hate group, no matter how indirectly it is. 

If I don't agree with the policies, beliefs or anything else it's my prerogative if I want to drop them


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

To support the bill was to support imprisonment and capital punishment. That's a pretty giant point of the bill. He's not going to flat out say it. He supported the bill before he was "against" it... as the catch phrase goes. He may or may not have legitimately changed his mind when he scrubbed his support of it from his site. As I said, he has a history of saying one thing to one audience and then backtracking later to another. But either way he's not the righteous individual he sells himself and his group as.

I'm not playing the "Six Degrees" game as some others are with Tebow. I don't actually care about Tebow or Tivo's use of him (other than thinking the commercials are kind of lame) but I will point out the hate groups and why they are hate groups when they are mentioned, regardless of Tivo and Tebow.  I think it's important to make the clear distinction between legitimate, respectable religious groups and individuals like this.


----------



## jadziedzic (Apr 20, 2009)

jschrader666 said:


> Now I don't think Tivo supports the killing of anyone, nor do I think they even have the same beliefs as a company, but by employing a person with ties to a hate group they are giving the impression that they support his beliefs. By paying Tivo, who in turn pays. Tebow, who will then in turn help fund the FRC.


So by that logic I presume you are boycotting the NFL since they are also enabling Tebow's support of this "hate group"?


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

jadziedzic said:


> So by that logic I presume you are boycotting the NFL since they are also enabling Tebow's support of this "hate group"?


Watching the NFL on a TiVo you purchased from Walmart, especially if you are rooting for the Jets, is the ultimate ideal for a hater. 

So basically, all companies should fire any employee (Or paid rep) who supports a political cause that any potential customer or client may have a disagreement with. Let's practice tolerance and get rid of all those people who don't think like us. We will teach them to be tolerant!


----------



## chazas (Jan 18, 2007)

1. Just because you hold tolerance as a core value doesn't require you to tolerate intolerance. The opposite, in fact.

2. If you're gay, like I am, this is a big deal. I'm not getting rid of my TiVos, but I would consider if if there was a better solution out there. No one is saying that TiVo is itself homophobic. But that doesn't mean they're being really insensitive to part of their customer base. There are plenty of celebs out they could have used there who wouldn't have this kind of baggage.


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

Regardless of whether you agree or disagree with Tebow's views and associations, the very fact that the he is causing so much controversy within Tivo's fan base shows he was probably a poor choice as a spokesman.

The vetting of Tebow as spokesman apparently stopped as soon as someone noticed his name rhymed.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> And here he is cheering it on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so since you're an expert on everything Perkins/Tebow, this little argument is over right? Man you make a huuuuge leap between the Ugandan president and Tebow....left wing much?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

spaldingclan said:


> so since you're an expert on everything Perkins/Tebow, this little argument is over right? Man you make a huuuuge leap between the Ugandan president and Tebow....left wing much?


Reading is fundamental. I said quite plainly I don't make those connections.


----------



## jschrader666 (Aug 15, 2009)

chazas said:


> 1. Just because you hold tolerance as a core value doesn't require you to tolerate intolerance. The opposite, in fact.
> 
> 2. If you're gay, like I am, this is a big deal. I'm not getting rid of my TiVos, but I would consider if if there was a better solution out there. No one is saying that TiVo is itself homophobic. But that doesn't mean they're being really insensitive to part of their customer base. There are plenty of celebs out they could have used there who wouldn't have this kind of baggage.


That's my feeling as well but trying to get some people with thick skulls is a challenge


----------



## jschrader666 (Aug 15, 2009)

jadziedzic said:


> So by that logic I presume you are boycotting the NFL since they are also enabling Tebow's support of this "hate group"?


Read much? That's not a Valid comparison. For one I don't give a rats ass about football but anyway we are talking about tivo and their choice of spokesperson.


----------



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

Today I noticed the AOL On icon down near the YouTube and Amazon icons in the NPL list today. Had to groan because I just tried the Android App https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.aol.mobile.aolon from the Play Store and quickly realized it was nothing more than 15 second commercials followed by 15-30 seconds of old content. Tried the Tivo version and it was the same old junk. Then I went to the Tivo.com page to see what's up and found two losers on the same page. I guess the next step in Tivo's master plan is to start placing ads in defunct Circuit City flyers.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

I'll admit I know very little about this but your post is pretty bad.



BigJimOutlaw said:


> And here he is cheering it on.


I'm going to need some context here. For all we know this was said prior to more knowledge of the guy. Liberals like to do that with quotes



> And the text from the Way Back Machine that he has since scrubbed where he criticized the president for not supporting it:
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20100315131339/http://www.frc.org/get.cfm?i=CM10B11


Link isnt working at this time



> And here he is giving a speech to a white supremacy group:
> 
> [media]http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-MJc4LM9401A/UC5nBVMWZ1I/AAAAAAABnBM/eZ3jRmuQAwg/s1600/PerkinsWhiteSupremacistGroup.jpg[/media]


Can you elaborate please on when/where/who he is speaking too?



> And the FEC's ruling where he was fined for hiding his purchase of David Duke's mailing list for over $80,000 while managing a senator's campaign:
> 
> http://eqs.sdrdc.com/eqsdocs/0000016F.pdf


And?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

SnakeEyes said:


> I'm going to need some context here. For all we know this was said prior to more knowledge of the guy.


Tweet dated 10:35 AM - 26 Nov 12. The bill has been known for about 2 years. And which guy? Perkins?



> Liberals like to do that with quotes






> Link isnt working at this time


Does for me.



> Can you elaborate please on when/where/who he is speaking too?


The who and where is self-explanatory. The date was 5/17/2001. Among the CoCC's principles is to "oppose all efforts to mix the races of mankind".



> And?


Buying the Klan's mailing list to help a Senator's election, falsifying the associated records, and giving speeches to such groups does not require additional comment to the character and agenda of this individual.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

unitron said:


> The people he's friends with are friends with people....





unitron said:


> ... he's just a supporter of a supporter of people....


Wow....stretching much?


----------



## Videodrome (Jun 20, 2008)

Tivo should pick Margaret Sanger next. Most liberals don't know the story behind her, yet support her fully.


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

Videodrome said:


> Tivo should pick Margaret Sanger next. Most liberals don't know the story behind her, yet support her fully.


----------



## jschrader666 (Aug 15, 2009)

SnakeEyes said:


> I'll admit I know very little about this but your post is pretty bad.
> 
> I'm going to need some context here. For all we know this was said prior to more knowledge of the guy. Liberals like to do that with quotes
> 
> ...


Wtf? Both liberals and conservatives do it, it's not exclusive to liberals. In fact conservatives are the ones that twist the truth to make this point valid, or they are not above just making crap up! See Michelle Bachman, Rick Santorum, and the queen Sara palin!


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

jschrader666 said:


> Wtf? Both liberals and conservatives do it, it's not exclusive to liberals. In fact conservatives are the ones that twist the truth to make this point valid, or they are not above just making crap up! See Michelle Bachman, Rick Santorum, and the queen Sara palin!


FYP below:



jschrader666 said:


> Wtf? Both liberals and conservatives do it, it's not exclusive to liberals. In fact *liberals* are the ones that twist the truth to make this point valid, or they are not above just making crap up! See *Harry Reid, George Stephanopoulos, and the King Barak Obama!*


----------



## jadziedzic (Apr 20, 2009)

jschrader666 said:


> Read much? That's not a Valid comparison. For one I don't give a rats ass about football but anyway we are talking about tivo and their choice of spokesperson.


Why yes, thank you, I *do* read a lot; I'm wading through "The Satanic Verses" right now (wow, what a coincidence; I wonder if Mr. Tebow has read that?). But back to our regular programming: If you're incensed with the *principle* of TiVo paying money to a person who promotes "hate groups" then it's a reasonable extrapolation that anyone else who pays that person also violates that principle.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

Emacee said:


> This is disgusting. Apparently Tivo is courting the Jocks for Jesus demographic. I will not buy another Tivo unless they dump this side-line kneeler who wants to shove his religion in everybody's face.
> 
> I guess some idiot in the marketing department thought Tivo-Tebow sounded cute. No, it's offensive to anyone who believes in freedom of and from religion.
> 
> ...


a bit extreme, but I agree fully with your sentiments on Tebow.


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

This is one of the ugliest and most intolerant threads I have ever seen on TCF.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

OK I think this one has gone far enough

Dan


----------

